# Tank position



## Seal36 (Dec 24, 2014)

I am looking at getting some scorpions or other animals and I don't want anything that is too poisonous or too big but I don't want them small either. The other problem I have is I only have an Exo terra nano which is 20cm deep and 20cm wide. I was thinking would I be able to lie the tank on its back so the doors face the roof because then that way the tank would measure 30 cm wide and 20cm deep. Any advice would help thanks from Tom


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Dec 24, 2014)

what kind of environment? Desert, Forrest, Grassland?

I also dont think it would be a good idea to put the tank sideways.


----------



## sschind (Dec 24, 2014)

Seal36 said:


> I am looking at getting some scorpions or other animals and I don't want anything that is too poisonous or too big but I don't want them small either. The other problem I have is I only have an Exo terra nano which is 20cm deep and 20cm wide. I was thinking would I be able to lie the tank on its back so the doors face the roof because then that way the tank would measure 30 cm wide and 20cm deep. Any advice would help thanks from Tom


Is it a single door or double doors? Single would be OK, double might be a bit of a hassle but it would be doable. Obviously you would need to put up some sort of litter dam on the screen top (which would now be the end) to keep any substrate in and you might need to prop up the end to make it level (not sure how much wider the bottom frame is than the top) but I don't see any problem with tipping the cage. You would also need to be careful when opening up the door (I'd position it so the door opens away from me) so that it doesn't drop open and put too much pressure on the pivot points. You might want to try to attach some sort of string or something to keep it from dropping all the way open. Either that or push it back so it leans against the wall. I also wouldn't use anything too heavy inside for decorations (stick with cork bark instead of rocks and maybe coco fiber instead of sand) You might also want to consider piling some Styrofoam or something else under the bottom glass (that used to the back) for a little more support but with such a small tank I don't think it would be necessary.

One last thing to consider would be heating if you need it. Bulbs would be difficult to use because you can't place them on the glass. You could try to position some sort of goose neck desk lamp aimed at the screen. A small UTH might also work but you would have to be careful with anything you might use for support under the bottom.

For such an enclosure I would think a flat rock or a desert hairy would be fine but you would want to check out their requirements for sure. I know that it would work out fine for the way I am keeping my desert hairy right now.


----------



## Bloodtkr (Dec 25, 2014)

I've raised black emperors before. Good eater..not as poisonous as some of the smaller ones and I didn't have to go crazy trying to heat them. I think it might have beenroom temp but iI can't remember


----------



## Seal36 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses it is a single door tank and I was thinking of slightly raising the top of the tank so the substrate slopes away from the mesh top which is now on the side. If that does not work what would you cover the mesh up with and also I have seen some blue death feigning beetles for sale and they look really cool and was wondering if anyone knew anything about them and how to care for them. Thanks from Tom


----------

